# a



## Scully (Dec 3, 2011)

a


----------



## Akpsdvan (Mar 25, 2010)

Was the track that the o ring goes into Clean?
If the filter that came out had a rubber gasket on top and bottom where both removed with the old filter?
Did you wipe clean the o ring?
Any one of the above can make it hard to get a good seal.
The canister is like an oil filter...................Do Not Over Tighten.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

Be sure that you're not cross-threading the filter body. With plastic parts, it's easier to do than you'd think.


----------



## Scully (Dec 3, 2011)

a


----------



## Scully (Dec 3, 2011)

a


----------



## Akpsdvan (Mar 25, 2010)

Sounds more like one of the rubber seals at the top or bottom is bigger than it should be or there are TWO seals at the top or bottom.
I have used the pentek filter for years and not had the problem of to long.

I have seen a second seal on the side of a carbon block under the wrap and people try to use it, it is an extra.


----------



## Scully (Dec 3, 2011)

a


----------



## Akpsdvan (Mar 25, 2010)

When putting the new filter in there are times that the hole in the filter will not fully line up with the nipple that is in the head of the housing assembly.
As one is putting it all back together again some times one has to jiggle the sump with filter a little to get the two to fully line up and then the sump will be able to go all the way back up into the head.

There most likely was a line on one or both of the rubber seals on the old filter, was there any kind of a line on the new rubber seals ?


----------



## Scully (Dec 3, 2011)

Akpsdvan said:


> When putting the new filter in there are times that the hole in the filter will not fully line up with the nipple that is in the head of the housing assembly.
> As one is putting it all back together again some times one has to jiggle the sump with filter a little to get the two to fully line up and then the sump will be able to go all the way back up into the head.
> 
> There most likely was a line on one or both of the rubber seals on the old filter, was there any kind of a line on the new rubber seals ?


What do you mean by "line on the new rubber seals"? I don't see anything attached to the rubber seals/gaskets on the filter. 

I've tried 8 times and each time it sprang a leak with the o-ring in the groove when i pulled it off. Maybe jiggling it will do the trick.


----------



## Akpsdvan (Mar 25, 2010)

When I have removed a filter like what you are using there have been marks from the rubber getting pressed into the bottom and top .. the bottom of the sump and the top or inside of the head.
How far into the head is the sump making it?
How tight are you going?


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

Wrong filter size makes no sense. Pentek filters are, I believe, manufactured by the same company (Pentair Water Treatment) that makes the housings.


----------



## Scully (Dec 3, 2011)

Akpsdvan said:


> When I have removed a filter like what you are using there have been marks from the rubber getting pressed into the bottom and top .. the bottom of the sump and the top or inside of the head.
> How far into the head is the sump making it?
> How tight are you going?


I do see ring marks on the top and bottom rubber gaskets on the new filter that sprang leaks. i'm hand tightening it until i can no longer with the same force. 

pentek says to not overtighten it...what's the harm with overtightening?


----------



## Akpsdvan (Mar 25, 2010)

If you have the wrench that came with the system us it to go about 1/8 to 1/4 turn past where you end with hand tight.
Where the old rubber gaskets smooth on both sides? both top and bottom rubber seals?


----------



## Scully (Dec 3, 2011)

Akpsdvan said:


> If you have the wrench that came with the system us it to go about 1/8 to 1/4 turn past where you end with hand tight.
> Where the old rubber gaskets smooth on both sides? both top and bottom rubber seals?


Yes, the old rubber gaskets were smooth on both sides and you can see the ring indentation. 

What is the danger with overtightening it with the wrench?


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Did you replace the O ring with an OEM O ring?


----------



## Scully (Dec 3, 2011)

Fairview said:


> Did you replace the O ring with an OEM O ring?


Yes, I bought a new O-ring from amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0025PZSSM/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Being you have an OEM O ring, leave the filter out and tighten until the leak stops. Put a piece of tape ( masking etc. ) down the head and onto the canister. Draw a pencil line witness mark down the length of tape and then cut the tape with you pocket knife to separate the canister section and filter head. This will give you a reference mark to tighten to after the filter is installed.

The wrench provided for filters is nearly worthless. Two are needed for torque. I liked neither so I made my own since I'm a DIY kind of guy.


----------



## Scully (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm starting to wonder if the big blue filter Culligan installed for me in 2012 is actually a Pentek model. Can you guys tell from this picture if mine is a Pentek model?


----------



## SleepyCat (Nov 11, 2017)

I have a long blue house filter which has seeped for a long time. We finally just put a bucket under it. In changing the filter again, I decided to google this issue, found this forum, noted the Pentek filter was too long for someone. We tested this theory by taking out the filter, screwing the blue case back in, and... NO LEAK!!. So we used our chop saw to shaved off 1/8 inch and reinstalled. It works great!!! No Leaks!!! I just joined this forum to let you all know a way to adjust the Pentek if you already have them, and to test the long filter idea first.


----------



## Akpsdvan (Mar 25, 2010)

One might also look at the bottom of the sump to make sure there are no rubber seals staying at the bottom and they have also been know to stay on the head.
Another reason would be that the filter is not lining up with the head nipple when putting the sump with filter back on, if the male female do no line up it to will stop the sump from getting all the way to the closed spot.


----------

